# Hiccup or Hiccough, Which Do You Say?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2016)

Lately I noticed my husband saying hiccough instead of the way I've always said the word, hiccup.  Which way do you say it?


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 1, 2016)

AFAIK it's always been hiccup.  Never heard of hiccough.  But I don't get out much.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 2, 2016)

I say hiccup. Hiccough sounds like he coughed on top of a hiccup. :ambivalence:


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 2, 2016)

Hiccups in Australia. 
They are always pleural as in "_I've got the hiccups_."


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 2, 2016)

I say hiccup too, but I see in the dictionary that hiccough is an alternate spelling and pronunciation.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 2, 2016)

I saw another variation - hickup.


----------



## Lynk (Nov 3, 2016)

I say hiccup.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 3, 2016)

Hiccup.  Never heard anyone use hiccough, but remember reading it in a few classic books long ago.


----------



## Andyv (Dec 4, 2016)

hiccup in England


----------



## Falcon (Dec 4, 2016)

Hiccup.  I've never heard anybody say "hiccaugh".

They are: Spasms of the diaphragm.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 4, 2016)

Hiccup all the way. I get them a lot lately.


----------



## jujube (Dec 4, 2016)

What famous cowboy had the worst involuntary diaphragm spasms?  Why, Wild Bill Hiccup, of course!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 4, 2016)

Hiccup. Lately my hiccups have been a side effect of all the goodies left from Thanksgiving.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 4, 2016)

Hiccup. I never heard anyone say "hiccough".

I knew a gal who called them the "hicky-pup's to be funny.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2016)

That's so funny, I laughed out loud for real! Thanks Nancy.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 6, 2016)

I've always said hiccups.  And btw this is a silly thread imho.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2016)

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/hiccough



> *hiccough*
> 
> *hic·cup*
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


>



Too cute Nancy!


----------



## Peanut (Jan 22, 2017)

We in Australia say hiccups, as in "i've got the hiccups" or "i've hiccuped"


----------



## Falcon (Jan 22, 2017)

:wave:   Hi Peanut.  :welcome:  to the forum.  

We have a few folks from "OZ"  here;  Warri & Rainee, to name two.


----------



## steelcitiesgray (Jan 22, 2017)

Hiccup. Never heard of hiccough. It's the only "side effect" I have from my migraine meds and it's listed on the paperwork for side effects as "hiccup". My doctor thinks that's funny. I'm going to start telling him I have "hiccoughs" instead of hiccups.


----------



## Peanut (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi Falcon, and thank you


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 6, 2017)

I and everyone I know says Hiccup.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 12, 2017)

In my 81 years (next month), I've NEVAH heard of anyone using the the word "hiccough"!

HAL


----------

